

Building Voldemort read-only stores with Hadoop - dcancel
http://project-voldemort.com/blog/2009/06/voldemort-and-hadoop/

======
ErrantX
I finally took the plunge with he-who-must-not-be-named the other day.

I have to say the sheer amount of documentation on the site (especially
rationalisation of the design) is fantastic. It really puts confidence in you
to use the "product" :)

